

Time To Update Your WordPress Install; Version 2.5 Is Out Of Beta - vikrantsharma1
http://www.betadaily.com/2008/03/30/time-to-update-your-wordpress-install-version-25-is-out-of-beta/

======
chrisbroadfoot
Well, it was out of beta for a while now... what do you all think of the new
UI? I think it's better, but still needs work and is confusing for non-
technical people (i.e. writers)

~~~
vikrantsharma1
I think the new UI is much better and user friendly.

